# Dodo Juice 'Blue velvet' wax.



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Just used "Dodo Juice Blue Velvet" Carnaubau wax, used fingers to apply it, very impressed with the results, polished before hand with Meguiars 'Deep crystal polish'


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Great job, lookin good!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I really do like DoDo Juice made by two of the nicest guys in the business, and more importantly reasonably priced for what you get


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Top class products,and it goes on and comes off very easy


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

+1 great stuff for the money.

I use it on my tts. I use it poor boys black hole under it..... the glaze gives it such a wet look.

Also find the wax last a good few month / months.

Have you tried put a number of thin layers on? Gives great results if you have the time.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

digital_dreamer said:


> +1 great stuff for the money.
> 
> I use it on my tts. I use it poor boys black hole under it..... the glaze gives it such a wet look.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that piece of advice dreamer, I'll try it next time........... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

